# Benq G2222HDL or Benq G2222HDAL?!



## Tobuscus (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,everybody


I was going to buy a Benq G2222HDL moniter from my local computer guy,he told me today that he doesn't have a Benq 'HDL' moniter but a 'HDAL' moniter
He said it's essentially the same thing but with a difference in connectors or whatever......honestly,i don't trust this guy

Anyway,i told him i'd go to his shop tomorrow afternoon to pick it up. And I googled the HDAL moniter and didn't find anything other than this..
BenQ Global | Products - LCD Monitors - G2222HDAL

It's full-hd,21.5 inch....but it says it only has a d-sub connector compared to the dvi on the hdl!! I'm confused..help!

Well, Thanks for all your non-existent answers.

HDAL or whatever....I'm going to buy it.


----------



## mayurthemad (Jun 4, 2012)

Get the benq Gl2250hm. It has all the connectivities required for your usage. Here is the link 
BenQ India | Products - LCD Monitors - GL2250HM


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 5, 2012)

Wait a minute. A BIG NO to HDAL, it has only VGA Port buddy. Get the HDL at any cost. Even I got cheated by Letsbuy by shipping me HDAL instead of HDL.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 6, 2012)

^ Aren't you going to ask letsbuy for a replacement?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nope, coz letsbuy is no longer there.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 7, 2012)

But still the Letsbuy guys called me and said they would arrange a pickup and refund me the money in 4-5 working days. But I refused, kinda got used with it.


----------

